# Fresh Devices....



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

I've been using Fresh UI from Fresh Devices and it's been a good Utility with this Win2k OS.

Is anyone else here using Fresh UI? 

Looking at the readme file I see they release a new version about every other week ... here's a copy/paste of mine ... ooops I see I'm due for a new version release now, I also found that the former version has to be unstalled prior to d/loading the new one.

History
===========
November 21, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 4.70, with new options for CD (Hardware) and Outlook Express hidden settings.

November 7, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 4.60, with new options for Ms Hearts Cheat, Windows Media Player, and Outlook Express hidden settings.

October 25, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 4.50, with new options for Start Menu, StartUp, Advanced System Settings, and Security hidden settings.

October 11, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 4.40, with new options for Desktop, Network, and Windows file protection hidden settings.

September 27, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 4.30, with new options for File System, Windows Shell, Control Panel, and Start Menu hidden settings.

September 13, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 4.20, with new options for Windows Update, Security, Network, and Shut Down windows hidden settings.

August 29, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 4.10, with new windows hidden settings for Logon and Logoff Script Options and also Network settings.

August 15, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 4.00, with new windows hidden settings for Security, Explorer Settings, Add Remove Programs Tabs, and Active Desktop hidden settings.

August 2, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 3.80, with new windows hidden settings for Network Options, Network Menu Options, and Years Interpretation hidden settings.

July 19, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 3.60, with new windows hidden settings for Taskbar, Start menu, Control Panel, Desktop, and also for Explorer Interface.

July 04, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 3.40, with new windows hidden settings to show/hide items in Start Menu (adds) and items in Documents.

June 21, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 3.20, with new windows hidden settings in Control Panel and Network Settings section.

June 06, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 3.00, with new windows hidden settings in Media Player and Network section.

May 23, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 2.80, with new windows hidden settings in File System and Task Scheduler section.

April 25, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 2.60, with new windows hidden settings in Driver Search Locations, Network Connections Options, and also reported bug have been fixed, such as Uninstall Editor and Applications Path Editor bug.

April 4, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 2.40, with new windows hidden settings in Media Player Network Settings, Explorer Menu, Recycle Bin, My Network Places icons settings.

March 27, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 2.20, with new windows hidden settings in Network Drives, Active Desktop Settings, Active Desktop Restriction Options, Desktop Themes Settings.

March 13, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 2.00, with new windows hidden settings in the Start Menu, Desktop, Icons, Explorer, Task Scheduler, and reported bug have been fixed.

February 27, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 1.70, with 10 new windows hidden settings in the Ctrl-Alt-Del Options, Windows Media Player, Printer Fix, Desktop, Taskbar, Control Panel section, plus reported bug have been fixed.

February 13, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 1.50, with new windows hidden settings in the Shut Down, CD, Windows System (Other), Power Policy, and Control Panel's section, plus reported bug have been fixed.

February 5, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 1.25, with new user interface, new options, and reported bug have been fixed.

January 25, 2002 - Release of Fresh UI 1.00


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Well I've installed Fresh UI but havent used it a lot...

But since the subject is Fresh Devices...the other programs which are good are Fresh Download and Fresh Diagnose...

I found both programs to be very useful...Fresh Download is a good utility...no spyware...adware...plain interface and it works very well!

Fresh Diagnose is more or less similar to System Information but its a really good tool as well...lots of uses. Have to use it frequently though...

So...definetely the programs from Fresh Devices are good/useful...

Just MHO.


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Haven't used Fresh UI, and got bored with Fresh Diagnose, but Fresh Download is my download engine of choice. As DS mentioned with Fresh UI, there is a new updated version every few weeks, all is free, they don't bug you with mails, and is spyware free. That goes with Download and diagnose as well. It's a product I started using after seeing a recommendation here over a year ago.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2001)

Thanks guys ...

That's been pretty much my take on it so far.

pvc9 mentioned that it's a "plain interface and it works very well."

Randy said "they don't bug you with mails, and is spyware free." "and got bored with Fresh Diagnose" 

I agree with you both ... also I think that rhett uses a couple of the Fresh Devices programs as well ... 

Ok at the expense of sounding like I'm tryin' to sell the thing here I'll just say that It's freeware, without BS and strings attached, and all their programs work well.

I wont post their link until they send my first commission check. 

DS


----------



## ratchet (Dec 16, 2001)

Dark Star,

I use Fresh Diagnosis it is pretty cool, have to check out UI.

Qauck


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

They have a BHO. Is it good or bad. ?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

What BHO? I've never had any of them from Fresh Devices...


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Hello pvc9, load up BHODemon or I think the other one is BHOCop
There is a BHO there FDIEHLPR.? Those are the letters I can't remember the rest.I also had some of their stuff which was quite attractive, then d/loaded BHODemon and it brought it up.
Some BHO's are good and some are not and to be on the safe side I got shot of the lot. Each Friday they still send me something
and it's straight in the bin.
I am not a techie but take a big interest in the security stuff.

That is the problem, no-one knows they have them, the reason
for doubt.


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Also BHO means Browser Helper Object. Maybe you know that.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm just guessing FDIEHLPR stands for Fresh Download Internet Explorer Helper...

I dont think, installing that will cause any problems. Anyway its your decision that really matters 

I installed Fresh Download probably 2 months back, never had any problems. IMHO FDIEHLPR is a good BHO! 

BTW, I knew BHO - Browser Helper Objects


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

I guess your reckoning is correct. There is always a price to be paid for good free utilities. As far as I can remember I emailed them asking that question, No reply. Of course it is up to every individual to decide what they want on their computers. I dont want them. Why do they not ask if one wants this kind of stuff on one's computer?
I did not mean to insult you by saying you probably knew what a
BHO is.
Happy Christmas to you and your family.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep, its upto you, but I just searched on the net and found from few forums that this BHO is OK! But you're the best judge!

BTW, this is the review for Fresh Download at Top Quality Freeware



> Fresh Download
> 
> Quality Rating 5
> 
> Fresh Download is an easy-to-use and very fast download manager software that turbo charges downloading files from the Internet, such as your favorite freeware/shareware, mp3 files, movie files, picture collections, etc. Unlike any other similar utilities, this software is 100% free, no charges, no banners in the software (which steal your bandwidth) , no spyware. Key features of Fresh Download: Turbo charge downloading files, Pause and resume broken downloads, Multiple connections, Download manager, Easy integration into Internet Explorer, Netscape Communicator, Opera, and Mozilla in any Windows operating system (95, 98, Me, NT, 2000, and XP), Schedule your downloads, Clipboard monitoring and drag & drop features, Antivirus support, Ability to download from password protected sites, Proxy Server support, plus now it has a built-in Zip file extractor! Free Registration by E-Mail..


Thx and Merry Xmas to you and yours too  Well the BHO thing wasnt any insult, np


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

I have read similar reports on Fresh, perhaps my opinion of them is incorrect and I haven't actually said they were bad. I don't know, as I asked at the start of my posting if they were good or bad. I will always have my doubts as to any one who place BHO's on my system without permission.
Norton anti-virus and Internet Spy Hunter have BHO's on my computer but I choose to trust them as I would expect them to
have by the nature of their job. I rest my case.


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Cool!  

Have a great time!


----------



## boyoh53 (Nov 28, 2002)

Hi pvc9, I'm not spamming you, but I thought this would be an interesting read for you.

http://snurl.com/i57


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

I just updated Fresh Download and noticed that in the integration options, their is a choice of integration added,
Method1 BHO
Method2 NSH

I have used these programs for over a year with 0 problems, and on one ocasion when I requested information on Fresh Diagnose, I recieved a answering E-Mail within 24 hrs..not bad. Perhaps if a E-Mail was sent to Fresh Devices, they would answer any privacy issues.

As for the products, Fresh Download is absolutely GREAT, much faster on my Dial-up than the default, will resume and pause + many other options and a easy interface. Considering it's FREE and spyware free, how can you go wrong?...Rhett


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi boyoh53,
Thx for the link


----------

